# Obtaining a copy of Pedigree



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry, I know this is a stupid newbie question, but I'm going to ask anyway...

Is there a way to obtain a copy of your pups pedigree, directly...without obtaining it from the breeder?

Your help is GREATLY appreciated!!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Is there a reason why you cannot obtain it from the breeder? Have you registered your puppy with AKC? Are the parents registered with AKC and do you know both of their registered names? Do you want an official pedigree or to look simply at the lineage?


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

It is possible that the parents are listed on pedigree database if you know information:
Poodle Pedigree

If not if you know the parents names you can purchase one through AKC store, but you would need some of the information to be able to do that too, assuming dog is from an AKC registered litter.
American Kennel Club - Store


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Long story as to why I cannot obtain it from the breeder. Thanks Jacknic for the Poodle Pedigree tip. I found the parents, but it looks like their litter hasn't been entered. I'll try the AKC store and see if I can find anything.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

You need to enter your own dog on poodle pedigree. If you've found the parents, you have all of the information necessary to do this.

The reason why I asked you all of those questions was so that I could give you an answer specific to what you are needing.


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks CharismaticMillie! I was told our pup was going to be AKC registered with the name we collectively chose. Not trying to be evasive, just trying to refrain from saying too much about our situation, for now.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

iuhippiechick said:


> Thanks CharismaticMillie! I was told our pup was going to be AKC registered with the name we collectively chose. Not trying to be evasive, just trying to refrain from saying too much about our situation, for now.


Well, the reason why I asked if your puppy has been registered is because when you register a puppy, you will receive a copy of the pedigree from AKC. Now, it can take a little while, they are slow. The only exception is that if you have a co-ownership, and you are the co-owner, the pedigree may only go to the primary owner. And, if your dog hasn't been registered yet, then no, you will not be able to get a certified pedigree at all.

If you would like to know if your dog has been registered, you can "add a dog" under "manage my dogs" in the AKC store. If you see that your dog's registered name pops up, you know your dog has been registered and then you could order a pedigree if what you are specifically wanting is a certified pedigree.

If all you want to do is to look at the pedigree, and don't care if it is a certified pedigree, my suggestion was going to be to add your dog to the poodle pedigree database. You need to do this yourself, and you need to know the registered name of dam and sire.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you'd like to pm me the parent's registered names, I can do this for you.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Many breeders hold the pedigree/registration until proof of Spay/Neuter is recieved.

Not providing a pedigree until proof of SN, in addition to the teeth of the contract, helps to prevent CKC - Continental Kennel Club registration and doodling.

Pedigree research is an entirely different thing.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

